# Win XP Rechner mit DSL-Router konfigurieren



## Dragonhearth (31. März 2004)

Hallo an alle,
ich habe mir vor ca. 2 Jahren einen DSL-Router (*WLinx  MB400-X* )
gekauft und habe ihn mit zwei Rechnern verbunden.
Auf dem einen Rechner ist das Betriebssystem Win-98 und auf dem anderen ist Win-ME.
Beim Router war das Programm *Broadband IP Gateway* 
mit beiden Rechnern komme ich einwandfrei ins Internet und kann ohne Probleme mit beiden Rechnern untereinander kommunizieren.

Nun zum eigentlichen Problem, ich habe mir letzte Woche den neuesten Aldi-PC gekauft. (Ein 3Ghz Rechner mit Win XP)
Nun habe ich das Programm (Broadband IP Gateway) das beim Router dabei war installiert, jedoch findet der XP-Rechner den Router nicht.

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen, den Rechner mit meinem Router zu konfigurieren ?

Im voraus Vielen Dank


----------



## gothic ghost (31. März 2004)

*Router*

hi,
die IP des Routers bei XP als Gateway eintragen.
Wenn dein Router auch noch DHCP- und DNS-Server ist,
auch eintragen.


----------



## Dragonhearth (1. April 2004)

*Re: Router*



> _Original geschrieben von gothic ghost _
> *hi,
> die IP des Routers bei XP als Gateway eintragen.
> Wenn dein Router auch noch DHCP- und DNS-Server ist,
> auch eintragen. *





Hallo und Danke für die schnelle antwort, aber...

damit kann ich nicht so viel anfangen, da ich von dieser Materie
nicht so viel Ahnung habe.

Ich habe sowieso das Problem mit Win XP, da es für mich noch sehr neu ist.

Schon allein, das da 3 verschiedene Netzwerke aufgeführt sind.

zum 1. steht da *1394-Verbindung* 
zum 2. steht da *Lan-Verbindung* 
und zum 3. steht noch *Drahtlose Netzwerkverbindung* 

zu dem was du mir geantwortet hast, habe ich keine Ahnung,
jedoch habe ich in dem Eigenschaftsfenster der _Lan-Verbindung_ nur die Standardgateway (192.168.1.254) ( *ist die, des Routers* )) geändert.
Bei IP-Adresse und DNS-Serveradresse  ist _automatisch beziehen aktiviert._ 
Bei Subnetzmaske, steht nichts drin.

Bei der _1394-Verbindung_ habe ich bisher noch keine Änderungen vorgenommen.

Ciao


----------



## gothic ghost (1. April 2004)

*Re: Re: Router*



> _Original geschrieben von Dragonhearth _
> zum 1. steht da 1394-Verbindung
> zum 2. steht da Lan-Verbindung
> und zum 3. steht noch Drahtlose Netzwerkverbindung .
> 4. Bei IP-Adresse und DNS-Serveradresse ist automatisch beziehen aktiviert.


Dein Netzwerk ist Wireless, gell ? 
WLinx MB400-X , tja, was man so alles nicht kennt.  

zu 1. nichts ändern,
zu 2. den Gateway wieder löschen
zu 3. hier die IP des Routers als Gateway
zu 4. da hat Windows aufgepasst, da brauchst du nichts ändern

Hast du XP in dein Netzwerk integriert ?
Die anderen Rechnern werden die gefunden ?


----------



## Dragonhearth (1. April 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Router*



> _Original geschrieben von gothic ghost _
> *Dein Netzwerk ist Wireless, gell ?
> WLinx MB400-X , tja, was man so alles nicht kennt.
> 
> ...






Hi,

_NEIN_ , das Netzwerk ist *nicht Wireless*, und da der Router nicht gefunden wird, werden auch die anderen Rechner *nicht gefunden* .


----------



## gothic ghost (1. April 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Router*



> _Original geschrieben von Dragonhearth _
> Hi,
> NEIN , das Netzwerk ist nicht Wireless, und da der Router nicht gefunden wird, werden auch die anderen Rechner nicht gefunden .


Dein altes Netzwerk hat doch einen Namen z.B. Arbeitsgruppe etc.,
da muß dein XP auch rein. Über Systemeigenschaften -> Computernamen
kannst du ihn " als Mitglied " in die " Arbeitsgruppe "  integrieren.
Die Einstellungen unter Lan mit dem Router als Gateway kannst du
lassen, die " Drahtlose Netzwerkverbindung "  würde ich löschen.


----------



## melfoers (1. April 2004)

hi,
ich fange erst Mal an dumm zu fragen.
Welche IP hat dein Aldi PC zugewiesen bekommen.
Wenn es eine Adresse zwischen 169.254.0.1 bis 169.254.255.254 hat er keine Verbindung zum DHCP. Hast du einen DHCP in deinem Netz und wenn warum bei 2 Rechner
Wie sieht denn das NW aus? Und warum soll, wenn der Router nicht gefunden wird die restlichen PC nicht gefunden werden. Solange sie im gleichen Subnetz sind, wird da eh nichts geroutet.

Ich würde ersteinmal mit ipconfig -all anfangen.
Wenn der Rechner eine APIPA zugewiesen bekommen hat, erstmal alle Einstellungen manuell durchführen.
IP Adresse
Subnetmask
DNS Adresse

Dann einen ping loopback ausprobieren (ob die eigene Schnittstelle funktioniert),
dann auf die eigene IP pingen,
dann auf einen anderen Rechner pingen,
dann auf die Gatway vom Router pingen.
Wenn das alles erfolgreich ist, sollten die Grundeinstellungen für das NW vorhanden sein.


IEEE 1394 ist ein FireWire Anschluss. Wüsste jetzt auch nicht was der mit nem NW zu tun hat. 

gruß
melfoers


----------

